# Macphun Introduces Accent ​— ​an​ ​AI-powered Filter That Takes Images From Good to Great in One Se



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 15, 2017)

```
<p><em>The Accent AI Filter is part of new Luminar Neptune – a major update to Macphun’s best-selling photo software.</em></p>
<p><strong>San Diego, CA – June 15, 2017</strong> — Macphun , the California-based developer known for making complex photo editing simple and user-friendly, today launched the update to its <a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/375148/3255">award-winning photo editor Luminar</a> .</p>
<p>The most significant innovation in Luminar Neptune is a new photo filter powered by the artificial intelligence technology developed in-house by Macphun’s Research and Development Lab. The new Accent AI Filter allows anyone to create stunning images with a single slider instead of using dozens of adjustments and controls. It takes just a second and one swoosh of a slider to remarkably improve a photo.</p>
<p>The Accent AI Filter in Luminar uses artificial intelligence to analyze different areas of an image based on its structure, objects, dark and light zones, colors and other parameters. As a user moves the slider, the filter intelligently and automatically “understands” what each area on the photo is lacking and improves it. Moving the slider can also adjust the intensity of changes, making the picture look more natural or revealing a more dramatic look, depending on the desired effect.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>To put it simply: the Accent AI Filter in Luminar is a substitute for dozens of traditional controls like shadows, highlights, contrast, tone, saturation, exposure, details and many others. It eliminates tedious manual editing for hobbyists who want superb quick results and creates a fantastic foundation for further advanced image manipulation for pro photographers.</p>
<p>“Our mission to make complex photo editing tasks simple and fun led the team at our R&D Lab to explore Artificial Intelligence technology for image enhancement,” said Kevin La Rue, Vice-President at Macphun. “The Accent AI Filter emerged as a ground-breaking way to make perfect images instantly, incorporating the power of dozens of filters into one convenient tool. This is something other photo software is missing; and what’s more important, it’s something that all photographers will greatly benefit from,” concluded La Rue.</p>
<p>Luminar Neptune also introduces a new workspace called Quick & Awesome . As the name implies, the workspace consists of 3 essential filters which quickly create fantastic results: the aforementioned Accent AI Filter, Saturation & Vibrance and Clarity. Using the Accent AI Filter gives users amazing instant results, however if there is still fine-tuning to be done, the other two filters can quickly help improve the photo without any extra effort.</p>
<p>Luminar Neptune includes many other updates: plug-in integration with Aurora HDR 2017 and Creative Kit allows users to seamlessly access their favorite features from Macphun’s other products. Faster masking/brushing , an improved Vignette filter and better memory management are among other notable changes.</p>
<p>The latest update of Luminar is available for Mac only. In July however, Macphun will be launching a “public beta” of Luminar for PC to give Windows users the first taste of the powerful all-in-one photo editor for creating bold images in minutes.</p>
<p>To stay current with the latest news, and to sign up for access to beta test versions when available, visit https://macphun.com/pc .</p>
<p><strong>New feature highlights in Luminar Neptune:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Accent AI filter</strong> – Uses artificial intelligence to create stunning images with a single slider movement, tapping into the power of dozens of filters.</li>
<li><strong>Quick & Awesome workspace</strong> – A workspace consisting of the Accent AI Filter, Saturation & Vibrance and Clarity filters. Perfect for achieving great results in a fun and easy way within seconds.</li>
<li><strong>Plug-in integration with Creative Kit and Aurora HDR 2017</strong> – Seamlessly access favorite features from Macphun’s other photo editing tools.</li>
<li><strong>Brush, Gradient and Radial Gradient tools</strong> – Dramatically faster performance yields smoother selective editing.</li>
<li><strong>Vignette filter</strong> – Addition of Vignette Styles, Place Center and Pre- and Post-Crop modes delivers even more flexibility to this popular photo finishing tool.</li>
<li><strong>Memory management</strong> – Increased overall performance for large files and 5+ simultaneous open images.</li>
<li><strong>User Interface changes</strong> – Extensive improvements to in-app animation and mode transitions make for a more pleasing editing experience.</li>
<li><strong>Crop tool update</strong> – Ability to specify custom crop sizes bring the ultimate usefulness to cropping.</li>
<li><strong>Local history</strong> – Provision for reviewing separate history while in Transform, Denoise, Clone & Stamp modes helps optimize editing.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>About Luminar

</strong>This new and powerful all-in-one photo editor is a cutting-edge solution for creating beautiful images without extra hassle. Luminar adapts to a user’s skill level and preferred workflow, and includes over 300 robust tools that make fixing, editing and perfecting a photo as easy as moving a slider. With new tools powered by Artificial Intelligence technology, Luminar helps all photographers easily get fantastic results from their photos. It is truly an innovative photo software made for anyone. In April of 2017, only 5 months after its launch, Luminar for Mac won the prestigious TIPA award for Best Imaging Software 2017. In November 2017, Luminar will be launched on the Windows platform.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/375148/3255">$49 / 49€ / £46 / AU$69</a> for anyone who already owns Macphun photo software</li>
<li><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/375148/3255">$59 / 59€ / £55 / AU$84</a> for all new users (With the coupon code: CANONRUMORS)</li>
</ul>
<p>Free trials are available at <a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/375148/3255">macphun.com/luminar</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## LDS (Jun 15, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Luminar Neptune*

Most images will look more alike each other than they already do, then.... still the Kodak dream "you press the button, we will do the rest". Until AI doesn't press the button itself, though....


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jun 15, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Luminar Neptune*

So this looks pretty good for the instagramy-lifestyle amateur photographers out there... quite a high price point for casual users and lacking layers which puts editing enthusiasts off (though I'm guessing the masking works a treat?).

Not sure that leading with the 'one slider to rule them all' is the right way to sell it on this site


----------



## TomDibble (Jun 15, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Luminar Neptune*



Hesbehindyou said:


> So this looks pretty good for the instagramy-lifestyle amateur photographers out there... quite a high price point for casual users and lacking layers which puts editing enthusiasts off (though I'm guessing the masking works a treat?).
> 
> Not sure that leading with the 'one slider to rule them all' is the right way to sell it on this site



It does have layers. I'm not a Photoshop maven by any stretch, but Luminar's layers are quite accessible and easy to use. I just wish there were better methods for editing the layering masks. I find Luminar's layers to be far superior to brushed-on adjustments in Lightroom, since I can copy/invert/etc those masks easily. Again, might be similar to what Photoshop offers for layers (the list of blend modes definitely looks similar to the list used by Photoshop).

This is actually some really nice software. I have a copy of this alongside my Lightroom/Photoshop subscription. At the moment, though, there are no library management functions, and some goofiness around some of the effects, keeping me in the Lightroom universe most of the time. But it is something that I'll take a select photo into and play around with, which is actually fun to do (whereas Photoshop tends to be cumbersome and fickle to play with, and I'd never call it 'fun').

If you don't know, the MacPhun folks are from the original Nik development team, who left after Google bought Nik out (then lowered the price, then gave away for free, then stopped updating and finally has officially disbanded). They have serious credibility in my mind. I personally find Macphun's Noiseless Pro to be a good replacement for DFine2 from Nik (obviously more expensive, but for software which is actively developed and supported rather than abandoned).


----------



## mingyuansung (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Accent ​— ​an​ ​AI-powered Filter That Takes Images From Good to Great in On*

I went to www.macphun.com/luminar and registered a free account. Do not see free trial anywhere? Can anyone point me to the web address if there's a free trail at all? Thanks.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 17, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Luminar Neptune*



TomDibble said:


> If you don't know, the MacPhun folks are from the original Nik development team, who left after Google bought Nik out (then lowered the price, then gave away for free, then stopped updating and finally has officially disbanded).



Blah, blah - at least I can use Nik on my _Windows_ box...


----------



## sanj (Jun 17, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Accent ​— ​an​ ​AI-powered Filter That Takes Images From Good to Great in On*

Not interested. 
I prefer my subjective corrections.


----------



## TammyBurks (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Accent ​— ​an​ ​AI-powered Filter That Takes Images From Good to Great in On*

It's not even about photography, it's about technological progress. AI is conquering the world.
Are there any other photocompanies that applied AI to their software?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Macphun Introduces Accent ​— ​an​ ​AI-powered Filter That Takes Images From Good to Great in On*



TammyBurks said:


> Are there any other photocompanies that applied AI to their software?



Photo Ninja has some properly impressive intelligent algorithms doing magic behind the scenes when the user moves the sliders around, but there's none of this (_shudder..._) "Quick & Awesome" nonsense.

Mind you, I do like the (free) Athentech Imaging/Perfectly Clear "Perfect Exposure" plugin...


----------

